# Replacement Stickers



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

After I repaint my car I would like to replace most of the Factory Stickers (Door Jam, Underhood, Ect.) Is there any place that can recreate these for me?
















































Any Ideas?


----------



## RxPx69 (Jul 24, 2006)

just get tracing paper and a large hammer


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Try taking those numbers on the stickers to the dealer. it's a long shot but sometimes they still have them in stock. if not, things like "ACHTUNG! HIGH VOLTGE!" Froma newer car (mk4 or mk5) won't look all that different. The rest you might be screwed on.


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I think that I've seen people heat or steam them off. Its been done on here.


----------

